# Help with my first Cuban



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I just got my end of a box split that a very generous Egyptian kinda guy here set up. I'm going to let them sit in the humi for a couple of days but I'll probably smoke one on Thursday evening.

Now of course like every shy smoker approaching his first Cuban, I want my first time to be special.  So which one should I smoke?

Choices are:
RASS
Boli RC
PSD4
VR Famoso

All of them are from Oct 04 except for the Bolivar which is from 03. Trying to decide what to smoke first—what a great dilemma to have.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Late model PSD4 would be my choice, they simply rock, blasting away with layers of flavor. In fact that reminds me, I need more of them.....


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

I think the most important thing here is to go into it without expectations. 

Wait til Thursday light one up and enjoy the ride.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Well DGenerate I can't wait to dive into the RASS but Greg did recommend the PSD4's very highly. So I think that would probably be yer best bet. 

You know, something to knock you on your ass for the first time


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Go with the young PSD4 or RASS. These need to be smoked young or with 18 months of age on them.

You cant go wrong with any of them IMHO.
Here are my impressions of each of these smokes.

RASS - Ramon Allones have a nice woody/molasses flavor

Boli RC - Woody with slight spice - I am on a Bolivar kick now, they are very good

PSD4 - Fruity/Spicy

VR Famoso - Expresso/Woody taste. If you are lucky you will have one like I smoked last july. It was like smoking 3 cigars in one. Strong and spicy the first 1/3rd, then chocolate expresso the 2nd third...then the final third there was a nice creamy Cohiba-like taste.

I have found that when "on" these all have that great Cuban twang.

I hope these tasting notes help you choose what to smoke. Remember these are just my impressions.....if your cigars taste flat DO NOT PANIC!!! Cuban cigars do go through a sick period and may need some more time in the humidor.

Fire up and enjoy!


----------



## MattK (Jan 2, 2004)

1f1fan said:


> Go with the young PSD4 or RASS. .......
> Fire up and enjoy!


Ditto what 1f1fan said. My first was a PSD4. Damn, its been a long road. Let me tell you, that first one was the best.... So were the next 50 or so of those, then the 75 bolivars, then........


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

I voted for the PSD4, cause they can be great before they go sick, and IHT has already been the guinea pig for you.

What was the box code on these PSD's? I've got some MRK OCT 04's that I've not dug into yet. I guess I'd better follow my own advise


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

PSD4's TDV OCT 04

I'm really lookin' forward to smokin' one of 'em


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i just got on the ground here in Korea (it's 1015pm tuesday night), and while going through my PMs, i told d. generate which one to smoke first (before i saw this topic).

i agree the young PSD4s are very nice, and the 1 i had from this box split was awesome.

but, i voted for the VR Famosos.
why?
as most have said, the boli requires some age, and i've read the same about the RASS'. 
but why the VR?
well, they're very good, not uber strong, and i've never been disappointed in them...
and the most important reason? if he smokes the PSD4 first and falls in love with it, everything else will just pale in comparison. <-- i made that mistake myself.

you can't go wrong with any of them, but 3 of the 4 can be fairly strong, so smoke them all after din-din (and eat your veggies).

btw - 14 hours non-stop from chicago to Incheon Korea sucks ass.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> i just got on the ground here in Korea (it's 1015pm tuesday night), and while going through my PMs, i told d. generate which one to smoke first (before i saw this topic).
> 
> i agree the young PSD4s are very nice, and the 1 i had from this box split was awesome.
> 
> ...


Greg,

Glad to see you made it to Korea! I've heard the 04 Famosos are smoking very, very well and would be a great start for a dark side newbie. I say he should just smoke a different one every night, Thurs - Sun then let them rest for a while.....you better start saving some $$$....the force is strong my friend!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I was part of this box split also. I'm going to let these rest for a couple weeks (well most of them anyway  ). Another extreamly nice BOTL sent me some other ISOM's that I'm dying to try too, so now I really have a decision to make, which to smoke next????

Boy I like having this type of problem!!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

that other guy is a jerk. trust me, i know! :SM 
next thing you know, he'll be over in your house, hitting on your wife.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

IHT said:


> that other guy is a jerk. trust me, i know! :SM
> next thing you know, he'll be over in your house, hitting on your wife.


Well, that might keep her busy while I have a smoke  ....HA!!!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

They are all good smokes. I'm partial to the Boli's myself. The D4's are great when on, but they can have a long sick period where they taste like crap. I would ask which ones the vendor you are using recommends. Also try to get something with a couple years age or more. Thats another drawback of the D4's. You won't find any with age. I've had great luck with 02 Boli R.C.'s. If you like a full, complex cigar get the Boli's.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I can hardly wait until Thursday now. I am planning on having one each night from Thurs to Sun, because I don't think I could have them in the house knowing that I haven't tried them. After that I'm planning on slowing down. I hope.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

D. Generate said:


> ....After that I'm planning on slowing down. I hope.


Let me know how that works out for you 

(read: it ain't gonna happen!)


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Man, you can't go wrong with any of them!

Have fun!

:w


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I was about to post the same question when I saw this. If I go for the psd4 I will probably be a stingy a$$ and probably smoke one cigar once or twice a month. That means that I will have this box for one year until my piggybank fills up again. Will I run into their sick period? If so, what would be another good, comparable option?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

The Boli and the D4 are the fullest of the smokes listed. The sick period on the D4's Ive had started at two or three months age and lasted over a year. You can find R.C.'s with a couple years age, you won't find any D4's with more than a few months. IMO they are not worth smoking sick. If you have plenty of smokes and can lay them aside a couple years they are good smokes. The R.C.'s on the other hand are pretty darn good with a couple years. I know a lot of guys on here don't feel the D4's reach their potential until 5 years.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Fredster got me hooked on Bolivars a while back and even inspired a box purchase (I haven't forgotten Fredster, and will be reciprocating soon) and I have to say, there's something about their spicy sweet flavour that I've yet to find even roughly approximated in any domestic. The Monte#2s are like this as well, but they ain't on your list. So, I'd do the Boli first.



D. Generate said:


> I just got my end of a box split that a very generous Egyptian kinda guy here set up. I'm going to let them sit in the humi for a couple of days but I'll probably smoke one on Thursday evening.
> 
> Now of course like every shy smoker approaching his first Cuban, I want my first time to be special.  So which one should I smoke?
> 
> ...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Nely said:


> If I go for the psd4 I will probably be a stingy a$$ and probably smoke one cigar once or twice a month. That means that I will have this box for one year.


nely, that's exactly what coppertop has done. when we were both newbies, we both bought a box of PSD4s. 
he - still has some from his 1st box.
me - i've been out for nearly a year (until now).

i end up smoking what i like and go through them rather fast (just like my cab of partagas shorts).


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

I'm with the majority here PSD 4, and enjoy. Then kiss your checkbook and credit limits goodbye.
radar


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Don't know if it helps or not but I smoked a D4 from the seleccion Robusto box the other day. It was dated Aug 03, so 1 1/2 years age. It was ok but not great. It still had kind of a med body and not a lot of complexity. Still a bit sick I guess. When they are on and not sick they are pretty full. My 02 Boli R.C.'s are much better. Had a few 01 R.C.'s that were not that good though. These Cubans can be so fun sometimes!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Come to think of it none of the seleccion robusto cigars impressed me that much. If they are trying to make a robusto sampler that represents whats out there, why include 2 cigars that aren't even reg. production robustos ( Romeo and Monte). You would think it would have had a D4, a R.A.S.S.,Hoyo Epi, Boli R.C., and a Cohiba. I thought maybe they used aged or specially selected tobaccos for these, but they are just run of the mill smokes. Nice packaging, but for close to 20.00/cigar not worth it IMHO. I can get most of those robustos for 6.00-12.00 ea. The Romeo was very similar to a Ex. #4, maybe a tad fuller. The monte to me was kind of flat. No where near as good as the Millemium Reserve Monte's or the L.E. Monte's I've had. Maybe more age would help?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

magno said:


> Fredster got me hooked on Bolivars a while back and even inspired a box purchase (I haven't forgotten Fredster, and will be reciprocating soon) and I have to say, there's something about their spicy sweet flavour that I've yet to find even roughly approximated in any domestic. The Monte#2s are like this as well, but they ain't on your list. So, I'd do the Boli first.


Glad you liked them, and glad I could help.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Fredster said:


> It was ok but not great. It still had kind of a med body and not a lot of complexity. Still a bit sick I guess.


I don't understand the sick period. I've had a few nasty domestics that had an ammonia flavor and smell to them, and I assumed that meant they were sick. With Cubans does the sick period mean they just taste "off?" If I have never had one to have a baseline to compare it to, would I even know if it was sick?


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

D. Generate said:


> I don't understand the sick period. I've had a few nasty domestics that had an ammonia flavor and smell to them, and I assumed that meant they were sick. With Cubans does the sick period mean they just taste "off?" If I have never had one to have a baseline to compare it to, would I even know if it was sick?


here's a link that helps some, problem is every cigar (depending on blend) is different

http://www.pipeandcigars.com/anglais/codes.htm


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

So then I should go with Boli RC?. You know I should really finish smoking that sampler heartpumper sent me. He included a very nice selection. BTW i haven't seen him here in a while. (?)


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Nely said:


> So then I should go with Boli RC?. You know I should really finish smoking that sampler heartpumper sent me. He included a very nice selection. BTW i haven't seen him here in a while. (?)


I talked to him the other day, he's got a lot going on right now. His mom is very sick and he's been traveling back and forth to Buffalo N.Y. to help out.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

radar said:


> here's a link that helps some, problem is every cigar (depending on blend) is different
> 
> http://www.pipeandcigars.com/anglais/codes.htm


6 months is a good rule of thumb, but like the article says you just don't know how long the tobacco sat before being rolled. I've had some that the sick period lasted longer than 6 months also. The D4 was one of them. I love Partagas. The shorts and the 898's are my favs, I just have had so many dissapointments with the D4's. When they are on, they are damn good though.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Fredster said:


> I just have had so many dissapointments with the D4's. When they are on, they are damn good though.


being that i'm the only one who's had a cigar from this box, i can tell that they are definitely NOT sick, and are ON. best PSD4s i've had since the handful i've had in germany... and were almost on par with those (and that's because the atmosphere was awesome in germany and added to the experience).

don't worry about it, lemmy. SMOKE ONE and find out, it's just a cigar... and, you'll know if it's good or bad after you take the 2nd-3rd draw and that pepper power slaps you like a b*tch.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Fredster said:


> I talked to him the other day, he's got a lot going on right now. His mom is very sick and he's been traveling back and forth to Buffalo N.Y. to help out.


Wow that sucks. I hope everything works out good for him. Send him my regards please.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

IHT said:


> don't worry about it, lemmy. SMOKE ONE and find out, it's just a cigar... and, you'll know if it's good or bad after you take the 2nd-3rd draw and that pepper power slaps you like a b*tch.


I have never so looked forward to being b*tch slapped before.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

IHT said:


> being that i'm the only one who's had a cigar from this box, i can tell that they are definitely NOT sick, and are ON. best PSD4s i've had since the handful i've had in germany... and were almost on par with those (and that's because the atmosphere was awesome in germany and added to the experience).
> 
> don't worry about it, lemmy. SMOKE ONE and find out, it's just a cigar... and, you'll know if it's good or bad after you take the 2nd-3rd draw and that pepper power slaps you like a b*tch.


I did not realize he already had the cigars from your box split. I thought he was talking about getting some. Just out of curiousity what is the date on the box? They seem to go sick around 3-5 months. The last box I got was great off the bat, but went south at about 4 months. If you like the spiciness of the D4's, then smoke them young. They lose most of the spiciness as they age. Iv'e found young tobacco tastes spicy in almost all brands. My Cuaba Salomones were very spicy young, but after a little over a year, no spice at all. Just a creamy, leathery taste.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Fredster said:


> I did not realize he already had the cigars from your box split. I thought he was talking about getting some. Just out of curiousity what is the date on the box?


They are from Oct 04.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

IHT said:


> that other guy is a jerk. trust me, i know! :SM
> next thing you know, he'll be over in your house, hitting on your wife.


You have that backwords.....she is always hitting on me :fu


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

IHT said:


> after you take the 2nd-3rd draw and that pepper power slaps you like a b*tch.


Kinda like Rick James


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Kinda like Rick James


LOL.......Rick James :r

Well that pepper is something else.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

mike can attest to you that i was thoroughly enjoying myself with that cigar, as he was lookin' at me when i lit it up...


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

IHT said:


> mike can attest to you that i was thoroughly enjoying myself with that cigar, as he was lookin' at me when i lit it up...


It's true.....he looked like he did the first time he smoked a PSD4...I would know I was sitting across from him then also.

Hows Korea Greg?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

D. Generate said:


> They are from Oct 04.


thanks.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

coppertop said:


> Hows Korea Greg?


left for the airport at 5:30am monday (shuttle), got there at 6:30 (foreshadowing??)
was in line, the 3 guys before me go to the counter, and all of them have problems, so i stood there for another 20+ minutes (the line behind me tripled in size).
the flight to chicago was fine, don't even remember it.
the flight to korea... well, as you know, it sucks ass. 14+ hours non-stop. 3 movies, 2 were american, both were nothing special. they ran out of chicken the row ahead of me for dinner, so i ended up with a tiny portion of salmon. as you know, KAL has tiny portions, so i was starved, ate just about everything, even tried the kimche (almost gagged). i just "tried" to sleep the entire time. my new glasses are driving me crazy, but i brought my old ones as well. landed about 4:50pm the next night (tuesday), then went through immigration, baggage, customs, then finding a bus to the dragon hill hotel. bus was $12 to capitol hill hotel, and the ride took 40+ minutes in traffic. i made the mistake of sitting on the seat with the heater (you know how i am with hot air in my face - i u ). so, took off my coat, put it around the chair to keep the heat from A) burning me (yes, it was that hot); B) u all over the place. i thought my jacket was going to melt. got to the other hotel, the cabbie that took us from there to dragon hill threw my laptop bag in the trunk (had my military ID, passport, etc), so we had to pop the trunk to hand the IDs to the MP. finally got in, we went to eat and had the mexican food in the hotel... wasn't _bad_ but i probably should've just had subway or something. came upstairs and finally took a nice loooong hot shower... took about 45 minutes for my laptop to start up (beware when you migrate to the new server - i'm not joking on how long it takes your laptop to start up now when not plugged into our work network). sat here and had an ERDM Gran Corona that tasted of wood/paper and was highly unimpressive (yes, that one that was so damn oily the wrapper looked like someone spit chewing tobacco all over it). 
so, here i am the next morning, gotta call for a late checkout cuz we're taking that long bus ride up north to find a hotel.....

that's how it's going. the weather isn't bad (right now), in the 20s and 30s, but very hazy.

did i tell you that my cab driver smelled so bad i almost u in the front seat? i think i left that out.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

So pretty uneventful, huh?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

D. Generate said:


> So pretty uneventful, huh?


nah... matter of fact, i've been watching some old eril flynn movie on TCM (where the young prince is identical to a beggar boy - plots to kill the young prince, etc) while smoking a partagas corona from Bruce5...


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

IHT said:


> left for the airport at 5:30am monday (shuttle), got there at 6:30 (foreshadowing??)
> was in line, the 3 guys before me go to the counter, and all of them have problems, so i stood there for another 20+ minutes (the line behind me tripled in size).
> the flight to chicago was fine, don't even remember it.
> the flight to korea... well, as you know, it sucks ass. 14+ hours non-stop. 3 movies, 2 were american, both were nothing special. they ran out of chicken the row ahead of me for dinner, so i ended up with a tiny portion of salmon. as you know, KAL has tiny portions, so i was starved, ate just about everything, even tried the kimche (almost gagged). i just "tried" to sleep the entire time. my new glasses are driving me crazy, but i brought my old ones as well. landed about 4:50pm the next night (tuesday), then went through immigration, baggage, customs, then finding a bus to the dragon hill hotel. bus was $12 to capitol hill hotel, and the ride took 40+ minutes in traffic. i made the mistake of sitting on the seat with the heater (you know how i am with hot air in my face - i u ). so, took off my coat, put it around the chair to keep the heat from A) burning me (yes, it was that hot); B) u all over the place. i thought my jacket was going to melt. got to the other hotel, the cabbie that took us from there to dragon hill threw my laptop bag in the trunk (had my military ID, passport, etc), so we had to pop the trunk to hand the IDs to the MP. finally got in, we went to eat and had the mexican food in the hotel... wasn't _bad_ but i probably should've just had subway or something. came upstairs and finally took a nice loooong hot shower... took about 45 minutes for my laptop to start up (beware when you migrate to the new server - i'm not joking on how long it takes your laptop to start up now when not plugged into our work network). sat here and had an ERDM Gran Corona that tasted of wood/paper and was highly unimpressive (yes, that one that was so damn oily the wrapper looked like someone spit chewing tobacco all over it).
> ...


OK, I thought I had replied to this. The stupid internet at this hotel sucks. I bet it's better in Korea. Sorry you had a bad day Greg. Sorry bro.


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

ittybittylurkingjealoussalivatingnewbiethatwantstobepartofthecoolkids


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

coppertop said:


> OK, I thought I had replied to this. The stupid internet at this hotel sucks. I bet it's better in Korea. Sorry you had a bad day Greg. Sorry bro.


hey, you know me and my luck, that's just SOP.

and, you're wrong about the net connection...
i sent you an email, letting you know what hotel we're in, and it almost didn't happen in more ways than 1.

ronnie, trying to be the slick "playa" that he is, just forced his way into this hotel for us... they barely have enough rooms, and i made sure they knew that you would be here the night of the 27th and (my boss) the night of the 2nd.

so, i get up to my room, and i don't have a fuggin clue WHY you all think that this hotel is worth a damn and that the ones in toko ri are junk, cuz they blow this hellhole away 10x over. this is your standard - small, stank, moldy, pink colored, bubbled up floor, junk hotel in TDC. 
i got to my room, the best thing i could think of - i actually have a closet?? sure, it holds roughly 3 hangers, but it's a closet, which is rare over here, i know. it even has a shower curtain, another oddity...
i go to hook up to their "high speed" net connection... i get send lights, no receive lights... i told 'em i was changing hotels if they couldn't get this sh*t workin' pronto, or move my room.

so, here i am, in another room, nice purty pink/white blanky, matching white wooden chairs with pink....

FLUCK!!! i have a computer with grounding plug, NO GROUNDING PLUG-IN!!! i'm out of battery power!!!

submit...

more to the story, don't have battery power.


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> I just got my end of a box split that a very generous Egyptian kinda guy here set up. I'm going to let them sit in the humi for a couple of days but I'll probably smoke one on Thursday evening.
> 
> Now of course like every shy smoker approaching his first Cuban, I want my first time to be special.  So which one should I smoke?
> 
> ...


PSD4 is always a good choice by me


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I had one of the Vegas Robaina Famoso's today and really enjoyed it. It was my first taste of the VR line and I must say I was pretty impressed. I will post a review later.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

THREADJACK - as you've probably had your first cuban by now...

my hotel room photos, just to prove i wasn't :BS

i failed to point out the nice mold build-up we have going on in the window, if you can see that far.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

another photo, from the other corner of the room. this desk/thingy is where i'm typing from now...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

and if you REALLY want grossed out, i can take some up-close photos of the little curly hairs next to the long ones on the comforter??
u 

haven't caught them renting my room out during the day yet...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Cool........ I want a picture of that  :r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*You Thought I Was Playin!?*

don't bet against me...

you're lucky they came in cleaned since last night. i would've had a few more to take photos of...

no, not mine either.... my room came with them, no extra charge.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: You Thought I Was Playin!?*

HAHAHAHAHAHA :r

You're one sick puppy IHT!!! Wow, I can't believe they didn't charge you an xtra couple o' bucks for that :r

That's quality right there!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

WELL???

well, what's the verdict, my man? you've had a few nights to smoke 'em, right (or is it still thursday back there)?


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Word.......we Want Reviews


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Alright, alright! I guess I did leave this thread hanging. 

I started yesterday and have smoked two of the cigars thus far. A VR Famoso and a PSD4 have gone up in smoke. I am taking notes. I'm planning on posting a review/experience of my four days of smoking my first four Cubans on Sunday.

But I have a feeling I'm going to need to get some more.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

When I was a kid, my sister had a Strawberry Shortcake dollhouse. That hotel room makes me think of a full scale replica of it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

D. Generate said:


> When I was a kid, my sister had a Strawberry Shortcake dollhouse. That hotel room makes me think of a full scale replica of it.


then fly over here BIATCH and cook me a turkey pot pie.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

IHT said:


> then fly over here BIATCH and cook me a turkey pot pie.


 :r MFAO.......what a drunk


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Man, nobody told me IHT was a mean drunk.

I already got a booty call PM from him.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

no, i'm a goofy drunk... i hate mean drunks.
when i was talking to coppertop about that PM, i was just sitting here giggling my ass off... almost in tears. i don't drink much (or often - cheap date), so it doesnt take much for me to feel the effects.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

he is a goofy drunk....he kept on rapping the same 2 Live Crew lyrics he PMed you. I almost smacked him........  :SM


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Well I guess that's better than his Rappin' Duke impression  :fu


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks to everyone who voted and provided me with good information about the smokes. I meant to post something yesterday but I didn't manage my time well, so here's my late review/experience.

On Thursday I got a tattoo and afterwards I decided to celebrate and have one of my Cubans and some Guinness. I went with the poll favorite and had the PSD4. It was a spicy smoke and had tons of flavor. I don't know the best way to describe it yet, but it was zesty. The problem was that I forgot to eat first. I had been getting tattooed and had lost track of the time and with all of the endorphins, I wasn't thinking about eating. It occurred to me about halfway through the cigar, but I figured I was tough enough. Turns out I wasn't. I smoked it down to a little nub because it was so tasty, but I ended up having to sit down with my head between my knees for a long while afterwards. That was a fantastic cigar, but it kicked my ass. 

Friday I decided to be smarter and eat dinner first. After a nice dinner I went to the garage and smoked the VR Famoso. Wow! This is a great cigar. I don't know how to describe the flavors, but this one blew me away. It was definitely creamier than the PSD4 and I might have gotten some hints of something like chocolate or espresso. I will revisit this one soon to try to discern these different flavors. It also didn't put me under like the PSD4, so at the moment this is my favorite. I can't believe how tasty this one was.

Saturday I had the RASS. One thing that struck me about this cigar is its prelight aroma. It had the total barnyard smell that I've heard others describe. I don't know much about these, but I think maybe it's in its sick phase? Perhaps someone else from the box split has tried one and can shed some light on it. It had a good flavor, but it was pretty harsh too. I didn't care for this one as much as the others. I also managed to give myself a black eye while smoking this because I bent over to pick up my cutter and banged my face into the edge of my workbench. I'm a dork. This wasn't my best experience of the weekend.

Sunday I had my Boli RC. It was another yummy smoke although like the PSD4, it made me feel like a weenie. It didn't knock me on my ass like the Partagas, but I was definitely feeling it. It had a woodsy/spicy type of flavor that was really good. I just can't believe how strong these cigars are. I figured I had been smoking long enough and some fairly strong cigars so I didn't expect to be such a wuss. These are definitely different. 

I need to smoke more of all of these. I really enjoyed them, even when they were slapping me around and calling me Sally. These are very different from the regular smokes I have and I think I now know what the Cuban "twang" is. They definitely have a flavor that is distinct from my domestics and I'm going to revisit these to get a better feel for them and their unique flavors. I want to give a big thanks to IHT for letting me in on this split. I keep looking in my humi at them and smelling them and just grinning. I had really good intentions about making them last, but I'm beginning to think of all sorts of things that can be celebrated. I'm definitely going to have to get more.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Glad you liked em. Good descriptions.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I agree with Fredster, good descriptions. If that PSD4 was on then you definetly know twang is. Don't give up on the RASS, they are some good smokes with 3-5 years on them. I know that sounds like a long time to wait, but its the name of the game if you are into cubans.....the reward is worth the wait.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

1f1fan said:


> I agree with Fredster, good descriptions. If that PSD4 was on then you definetly know twang is. Don't give up on the RASS, they are some good smokes with 3-5 years on them. I know that sounds like a long time to wait, but its the name of the game if you are into cubans.....the reward is worth the wait.


I agree on the R.A.S.S. It's very similar to the D4 in that they are both great very fresh (1-4 months) then they tend to go sick for a long time. The R.A.S.S. is also very similar in the way it ages. It tends to lose it's spiciness like the D4 after a few years.


----------



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

Hey D. Generate...
Welcome to the dark side!!!  

Nice review!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

hey, sally. glad you liked them. i was the one that has had a RASS from this, and i posted a brief overview of it somewhere... i either haven't had a young enough RASS, or that young RASS flavor just isn't for me. but one with some age on it can be totally delicious. 

yes, they are strong, or can be. we happened to get 3 of the 4 strongest robustos out there in our split.  

if you're happy with the PSD4, go ahead and smoke 'em now before they start to change. let the RASS sit a while longer... i love the VRs, and the boli's can be a nice change of pace. we got a nice range of cigars to choose from though.

like i said in my PM, now you know it's not hype. and to think, there are tons more cigars out there to try!!

edit - and i have to say, i was laughing as i read this, with a smile. loved your reviews of them, thanks for letting us know about your first experiences.


----------



## Sickboy (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice job D.Generate, too bad you got hit it the gut like that, I've been there. Those Famosos sound great, add another one to the 'must try' list.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Ugh. Last night I noticed that I was down to my last two of the VR Famosos and I panicked. 

I now have a box of my own on the way. What slippery slope?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah I'm bummed too, 1 VR left and 2 PSD4's left. And the Boli's and RASS are catching up fast. DAMN!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

calm yourselves, calm yourselves.

i'll put something together soon.... you two both are wanting something i'm thinking about, it might "punch-punch" you in the chops though.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

You so funny........


IHT the comedian :r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i don't know why, i just had to bump this. lots of good people posted in this topic: d. gen, daddyo3, lascivious, fredster, seangar, magno, 1f1fan, seangar, etc. just a funny topic to see how far we've all come.
brings a smile to my face. (yes, i smile, quite often)


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Ya know... I remember my first Cuban, I was a young sailor on leave, she had long black hair, eyes you could melt in and a set OH... wait we are talking cigars here. Nevermind...


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Once I smoked that first cigar I couldn't stop....:r . They sure didn't last very long. That was a great first split and good intro to the world of cuban cigars.

I'm still in your debt for including me in this.............or I should say now I'm really in debt period!!!!!!!!!!!........gee thanks Greg.....


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

while going through all my "attachments" to delete, i saw this topic again (smiled some more)...
where the hell is dale? sippin' tea across the pond? anyone hear from him lately?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

IHT said:


> while going through all my "attachments" to delete, i saw this topic again (smiled some more)...
> where the hell is dale? sippin' tea across the pond? anyone hear from him lately?


NO...I was jamming some Motorhead on my way to my game last night and was thinking of Dale....sure do miss him!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

This thread is funny to look back on.... considering where we are just a couple years from then 

I miss Dale.. he's probably gettin' pissed everyday. Damn Limey Bastards :r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> This thread is funny to look back on.... considering where we are just a couple years from then
> 
> I miss Dale.. he's probably gettin' pissed everyday. Damn Limey Bastards :r


Just from all the clouds and rain...


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah, not to paint the rest of you guys with one brush, but that Dale was a really class act. The rest of you are schmoos, lol.
Perfect blend of humbleness, exploratory wonder and enthusiasm, and a kind generousity. I miss him as well. Hopefully he will see this thread and check in. If people were saying such nice things about me, I'd sure want to get in on it, lol.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Yeah, not to paint the rest of you guys with one brush, but that Dale was a really class act. The rest of you are schmoos, lol.
> Perfect blend of humbleness, exploratory wonder and enthusiasm, and a kind generousity. I miss him as well. Hopefully he will see this thread and check in. *If people were saying such nice things about me, I'd sure want to get in on it, *lol.


Not bloody likely after calling us schmoos!!!  :r


----------

